# [PCW-S] Microsoft Sicherheitsempfehlung zur Wurmlücke



## Newsfeed (20 November 2006)

Der in der letzten Woche veröffentlichte Exploit-Code, mit dem sich eine Schwachstelle in Windows 2000 ausnutzen lassen soll, hat Microsoft zur Veröffentlichung einer Sicherheitsempfehlung veranlasst.

Weiterlesen...


----------

